# BUG REPORT: DVR menu live video preview not always in preview window



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

How to make the video not show up in the video preview window:

1) view live video feed
2) hit guide
3) hit info
4) hit dvr. The video will underlay the menu text instead of being in the preview window.

I've done a smartcard reboot to confirm this but I'd like somebody else to try it. Admittedly this is a trivial bug but I'd like to see the E* engineers make the 921 as solid as possible. I think this is related to a more serious problem because doing something similar with the PIP functions I saw the grey X screen of death but I haven't been able to reproduce it. When that crash occurred I saw the video in the top left quarter of the screen with a gray box in the bottom left quarter of the screen and when I hit channel down it rebooted.


Boot V: 120B
Flash V: F051
SW V: L142
Dish 500/300 DP34.


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

Found another condition where live video isn't shown in the DVR video preview window.


1) Watch recorded show
2) hit stop
3) erase the show
4) whatever live channel it was tuned to previously shows up underneath the dvr menu text and not in the preview window.


----------

